# Bells



## Foundry

Hi folks, in my wildest dreams I would never had thought I would be posting in a forum like this. I am a shed dweller, have industrial deafness and was born with tin ears!

I am hereto share my latest project, and prod the brains of people that would certainly understand things I have no clue of, So please give me any thoughts or suggestions.

Like so many of my projects their dawn begins at dawn on any given day. This project is a Carillon. I am making the bells in a traditional manner using loam, horse hair, hemp, etc. To this point I have made 14 bells hopefully tuned ranging from c#7 to C6 in chromatic order and one to tune to D#5. over the next few months I hope to fill in the gaps and after that maybe just 4 extra large bells. I get the bells within a five or six Hz. You can see some of my process here. The bell on the left is the one still needing tuning, it weighs 24kgs.

http://www.stonevahestate.com/bells/


----------



## Foundry

No help/advice!


----------



## Art Rock

Well, it looks impressive. I think you may have picked the wrong site for this though. We listen to classical music, some of us play classical music, some of us compose classical music, but I don't think we have many members (if any) who actually make musical instruments, let alone a niche application like yours. Good luck!


----------



## Enthalpy

Wooooow!

You had prior experience with foundry I guess?

I always wondered about the many texts and images at bell sides. This is where the wall vibrates most. The added mass and stiffness must influence the tuning of the many partials. Somehow it's acceptable.


----------



## mbhaub

I think that's cool! There's a lot of music with tuned bells. Keep up the work! When you get to bells to play the finale of the Symphonie Fantastique be sure to let us see how large they are and how much they weigh.


----------



## Mandryka

If I were you I'd get in touch with someone who works with very early music, because I know that some people are experimenting with bells in that field, and they may well have specific requirements - for example, to produce hand bells in a style, a tuning, and using materials as used in the 15th century. If I were you I'd drop a line to Bjorn Schmelzer, who heads up a Belgian group called Graindelavoix. I know that a couple of years ago he was interesting in experimenting with bells, and he may well be able to point you in the right direction. He's friendly.

This is the sort of thing

https://vimeo.com/395022126#


----------

